# Sóc un ciutadà del món



## sept69

"Sóc un ciutadà del món" algú empot confirmar si està ben escrit? és per a un anglès.. tinc dubtes en el verb si porta accent o no. A mi em sembla que sí segur...

moltes gràcies


----------



## ^NiNa^

Hola, jo diria que  està ben escrit.
El verb si que porta accent (això segur)

Adéu!


----------



## sept69

ok moltes gràcies NIna!


----------



## Samaruc

És un accent diacrític. "Sóc" és del verb ser i "soc", pronunciat amb la "o" oberta, és un mercat àrab o un tros de soca.


----------



## sept69

Samaruc said:


> És un accent diacrític. "Sóc" és del verb ser i "soc", pronunciat amb la "o" oberta, és un mercat àrab o un tros de soca.


 
oops! moltes Gràcies per la info. samaruc


----------



## Xerinola

sept69 said:


> "Sóc un ciutadà del món" algú empot confirmar si està ben escrit? és per a un anglès.. tinc dubtes en el verb si porta accent o no. A mi em sembla que sí segur...
> 
> moltes gràcies


 
Hola,

També podries dir: "sóc ciutadà del món".

Salut amics!
X:


----------



## sept69

Xerinola said:


> Hola,
> 
> També podries dir: "sóc ciutadà del món".
> 
> Salut amics!
> X:


 
 bueno Xerinola, aquí acabes d'obrir una bretxa molt important i és que segons tinc entès, no es posa article quan algú/cosa es originària de...
per exemple:
sóc mexicà; aquesta vol dir que realment ets mexicà, perqué ho portes a la sang, ets autèntic=originari d'allà
sóc un mexicà; aquesta vol dir que no necessàriament ho siguis sinó que que pots anar de mexicà sense ser-ho (pots anar disfressat)

el mateix passa amb aquest exemple:
sóc actor: realment és un actor
sóc un actor: sembla un actor però no ho és.

Per això crec que no s'utilitza l'article quan volem dir coses que són originàriament "vertaderes".
No se si m'explico però aquest tema ha sortit en el forum gramàtica anglesa ho pots veure allà per si t'interesa  el que passa es que no sé com es posa el link però el threat es: Sóc [un] ciutadà del món.

ah! i moltes gràcies per la teva resposta


----------



## Xerinola

Mmmmm
Aleshores, en aquest cas tothom és originari del món de veritat (no conec cap extraterrestre de moment...)...llavors, seguint el que em deies, se suposa que ha d'anar sense article?
No recordo aquesta regla... 

X:


----------



## sept69

Xerinola said:


> Mmmmm
> Aleshores, en aquest cas tothom és originari del món de veritat (no conec cap extraterrestre de moment...)...llavors, seguint el que em deies, se suposa que ha d'anar sense article?
> No recordo aquesta regla...
> 
> X:


 
 Ni jo tampoc! és el que he posat al fòrum. 
Sí, se suposa que ha d'anar sene article.


----------



## betulina

Hola!

No hi trobeu una diferència de matís si dieu "sóc ciutadà del món" o "sóc un ciutadà del món"? Per mi, dient "sóc ciutadà del món" és com una definició. Igual que si dius "sóc francès". En canvi, si dius "sóc un ciutadà del món" és...  coi, ara no em surt explicar-ho... és com si tu t'incloguessis en un conjunt...  No sé, a veure si algú veu per on vaig i ho explica millor.

En el cas de dir "sóc francès" o "sóc un francès", la diferència és més clara, perquè dient "sóc un francès" ens provoques que preguntem "un francès que què?", com si haguessis de definir i acotar més aquest "francès" (sóc un francès que va emigrar...). 

En el cas de les professions, trobo que passa el mateix.

Bueno, espero no haver enredat més la troca...


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Tinc la mateixa impressió que la Betulina:

Crec que quan dius "Sóc ciutadà del món, barceloní, bomber..." et limites a donar un atribut de tu mateix, una cosa que forma part de tu.

En canvi, dir "Sóc un ciutadà del món, un barceloní, un bomber...", em fa la impressió que t'estàs posant una fletxa que t'assenyala com a integrant d'un col.lectiu. 

Salut !!


----------



## Xerinola

Mmmmm...OK. És super lògic el que dieu. Capisco! 

X:


----------

